# Burton hail boots



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, first post. Just picked up some 08' Burton Hail boots and Im wondering how to form the imprint 3 liners. Do you just ride until it forms to your foot? Or do you stick it in the oven for a few and take it out, put it on and let it form?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

well ive heard that you put them on and walk around ur house for a few days so by time u start to ride it will be already formed to ur foot


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

i just wore em on the hill. just remember to always lace them back up when you take em off or you'll have a bitch of a time getting em back on.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go stick them in the oven and see what happens, it makes for a fun day.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Go stick them in the oven and see what happens, it makes for a fun day.


Haha dude, you should not say that. He may actually try it


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought there was a machine that you put the liner onto to heat them up?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

alaric said:


> Haha dude, you should not say that. He may actually try it


He might but it'd make for a funny read when he posts up that his liner melted to the oven rack and now he's destroyed an oven rack and a liner.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> There is a machine they do "heat mold" with. Its basically a heater with a fan/snout that the boots fit over. They run the heater for about 10 minutes then have you step in with the toe of the boots on a piece of wood. Basically its hot but you stand there for abit and then you can feel the molding process.
> 
> I dont see any on the east coast. Not to say some locations dont have them. But when I bought my boots out west thats what they did.


I know they do it in Zumiez at the Carousel mall, and I want to say they do it at The Ski Co., but I'm not certain


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Guess I'll just use a hair dryer. Thanks for all the useless help


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

5thHorsemen said:


> Guess I'll just use a hair dryer. Thanks for all the useless help



Whats the point it won't get the liner evenly heated and really won't do shit. Unless you have a severe foot abnormality, are down sizing, or trying to correct a problem there's no reason to heat mold the liner.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

go to sport chalet they moight do it. Don't use a hairdryer though BAD IDEA. Just wear it on the hill I have the 07 and they mold within three days or so of riding


----------

